# Please help me find Breeder in AL, GA, or TN



## allena2s2 (Sep 18, 2009)

My name is Allen. I lost my German Shepherd Mandy about this time last year. She was only 6 yrs old and had agressive cancer and bad hips. I got her when I was in college and she was the best dog ever!! She was the only dog left at the breeders and I had to have her, glad I did, but it was a total impulse buy! She probably cost me a small fortune in vet bills with her hips and cancer over the years, but it was worth every penny. I do not remember the breeder but it was somewhere around Tuscaloosa, AL. She was AKC, I will try and find her papers tonight.

Now I am searching for a new GSD and want to do it the correct way this time and get a dog with the best possible shot at being as healthy possible. 

*I don't know if I need an American or German dog, show dog or working dog, and where to get one so I am asking for any advice or help, please!!*

The only thing for sure is I want a female and I would like her to look like kind of like Mandy did, or black, and be healthy.

I have 2 boys, 4yrs and 2 yrs, so I need a good family dog. We have an 11 yr old ridgeback and a housecat as well. We have a 2-1/2 acre wooded estate lot and a electric fence. (Never had a problem with any of our dogs on the invisible fence.)

I keep reading eveything on the forums and thinking I may want to do Sch training with her. This dog will be with me 24/7 even at work (small family Lumber Yard). I will definitly be doing some form of advanced type of formal training, not like my last GSD who was so so smart, but was totally untrained. After reading the forums I now relize how important and how much better of a dog it makes to have them trained and worked. 

Anyway, please help me out if you can, I am willing to have one shipped, but would prefer to go meet the breeders and parents. So somewhere in Alabama, Georgia, Mississippi, or TN. I am in Birmingham, AL. I am looking now, because my wife wants to get her for me in time for Christmas.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

well there is a 10 month old GSD free in Chicago 
on here maybe the owner will ship him to you 
All he needs is some love and training


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Sorry, she was way too young.


American lines, showlines, working lines all depends on the look/temperament. If you think you might want to do schutzhund, then I'd recommend a showline or middle of the road drive working line. High drive working lines aren't really for someone starting out.

Take your time, ask questions and good luck!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She looks like a great girl! You'll probably get the same recommendation over and over - Wanda at von klienenhein

http://www.freewebs.com/kleinenHain/

more pictures of Max
http://vonhena-c.com/DogBios/nomex-max.html

She has a young female now, not sure if she's closer to you or to Max's breeder in NH.

http://www.freewebs.com/kleinenhain/availablepuppies.htm

Wanda is a member here - search for posts by kleinenHain (or however she spells it







)


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Posting a link to GSRCA, just in case:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/gsdcentral.html
Available:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/s...sort=&preview=1


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

There is someone in CO, that due to health and other issues, is having to place her GSDs. Excellent working pedigrees. 

Young dogs. 

email me and I will forward her info.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Allen! Your Mandy girl is just beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I know you stated you are looking in the Birmingham, TN, GA area and I'm sure there are so excellent breeders in those surrounding areas, although I do not know of any. I'm hoping to get a puppy within the next year and he is going to come from Vom Banach kennels. You have got to check out that breeder, her name is Julie and she has some absolutely gorgeous dogs. A few people on this board have one of her puppies and they are such beautiful dogs and speak very highly of her. 

Good luck in your search and I'm sure you will find a wonderful girl!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Your girl was such a beauty







I'm very sorry you lost her so young. 
I hope you find a great GSD and have lots of fun training.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Allen, sent you a PM.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

check your PM


----------



## allena2s2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your quick and helpfull responses!!

Keep any suggestions coming.

Thanks,

Allen


----------



## Renegade (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I've also been searching in the same area. I have spoken with Sherle at Sequoyah German Shepherds several times and have been impressed with her knowledge. She has taken the time to answer all questions I had about her dogs, GSD's in general, the various lines, ie. DDR, West German, show, etc. She is a Vet and member of the local SDA (service Dogs of America) and I feel comfortable getting a pup from a future breeding.

T


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## rweiss125 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1206118&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


Hi, 

Sorry, for your loss. Would you be interested in a dog who is not a puppy?

Let me know,
[email protected]


----------

